# the official "i wanna drift" thread



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

last couple of days, a whole bunch of noobs have been iming me and asking me questions about 240sx and sr20det's. and all of them are like 15..no car knowledge AT ALL!!!! i mean, i'm 15 and i don't know ANYTHING about cars but these kids that have been iming me are just flat HILARIOUS!!!! so post your experiences with them. they'll be happening a lot more often now..the "wannabe drifter phase"..



this kid im's me on 11/23 and once again on 12/10 expecting me to remember who he is.. then he asks this.. the "they" in the first line is referring to JWT.
Backspin88: i have a sr20de so can they tune a n/a car to be able to run with boost?
vsp3c II: ehh
vsp3c II: n/a car doesn't run w/ boost
vsp3c II: turbo cars run w/ boost
Backspin88: i know
vsp3c II: i don't get ur question

---later on in the convo---

Backspin88: but there is no way my ecu can read boost
Backspin88: so im trying figure out what to do

---while this was going on, i was talking to drift240drag---

MaStErKbAb: thats wut u get
vsp3c II: a n/a car w/ boost..
MaStErKbAb: for looking smart
MaStErKbAb: 
vsp3c II: HAHAHAHAH
MaStErKbAb: and nice...
MaStErKbAb: no one ever ims me 
MaStErKbAb: wtf kind of question is that
MaStErKbAb: ask him how old he is
vsp3c II: he's 15.. =/
MaStErKbAb: lol
MaStErKbAb: just block em
MaStErKbAb: hahaha
MaStErKbAb: just be like
MaStErKbAb: stfu no0b!
MaStErKbAb: i would of cussed him out already
MaStErKbAb: tell him the wrong shit

that's drift for ya 


here's another one from today:
RuffRydersOrDie: After i win like 2 more races i am getting a 240sx or a miata or a rx-7
vsp3c II: cool
RuffRydersOrDie: YOu got a car
vsp3c II: i have a 240sx
RuffRydersOrDie: fuck you man
RuffRydersOrDie: lol
vsp3c II: haha
RuffRydersOrDie: 5 or auti
vsp3c II: mt
RuffRydersOrDie: yeah 5
vsp3c II: why do u want a 240 or a rx7?
RuffRydersOrDie: Cause there tight
vsp3c II: lol
vsp3c II: y tho?
RuffRydersOrDie: i wanna learn how to drift
vsp3c II: hey i gotta go, i'll talk to u later

-BLOCKED-


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah, they usually think they can drive and then wrap their cars around telephone polls or something.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

picutre says 1000 words http://www.cardomain.com/id/vvv21

he thinks it's fast 

oh yea there is another gay kid, who had a 89 coupe and wrecked it read this, he is a compulsive liar so everything he says is a lie... 

ed edd and edgar (4:38:21 PM): do u drive yet
MaStErKbAb (4:38:27 PM): yea
ed edd and edgar (4:38:34 PM): anything done to ur 240
MaStErKbAb (4:38:49 PM): just the head lights
MaStErKbAb (4:38:58 PM): i'm buying a system
ed edd and edgar (4:38:59 PM): can u do the headlight thing for me
MaStErKbAb (4:39:00 PM): not into racing
ed edd and edgar (4:39:33 PM): can u do sleepy headlights for me
MaStErKbAb (4:39:41 PM): u got the stuff?
ed edd and edgar (4:39:49 PM): costs 5 bucks?
ed edd and edgar (4:39:51 PM): right
MaStErKbAb (4:40:08 PM): yea
ed edd and edgar (4:40:19 PM): what if i give u 10 to install it but u gotta buy the thing for it
ed edd and edgar (4:40:24 PM): so ur gettin payed 5 bux to do it
MaStErKbAb (4:41:12 PM): maybe when u need it done by?
ed edd and edgar (4:41:18 PM): today
MaStErKbAb (4:41:33 PM): ...
ed edd and edgar (4:41:44 PM): how long does it take
ed edd and edgar (4:42:28 PM): well
ed edd and edgar (4:42:35 PM): 5 minutes 1 hour ??
MaStErKbAb (4:42:44 PM): um
MaStErKbAb (4:42:46 PM): 15-20 min
ed edd and edgar (4:42:51 PM): can u do it for me
MaStErKbAb (4:43:00 PM): not today...
ed edd and edgar (4:43:03 PM): why not
ed edd and edgar (4:43:08 PM): when can u
MaStErKbAb (4:44:00 PM): iono
MaStErKbAb (4:44:09 PM): why u gotta get it done so bad?
ed edd and edgar (4:44:15 PM): cuz i want it done
ed edd and edgar (4:44:25 PM): im getting my titanium catback in 2 weeks
ed edd and edgar (4:44:30 PM): wanan make my car look nice
ed edd and edgar (4:44:45 PM): jdm gauge clusters are coming in 2 months
ed edd and edgar (4:45:02 PM): where the kmh up to 180
ed edd and edgar (4:45:09 PM): and the rpm is 9
MaStErKbAb (4:45:32 PM): no use in it...
MaStErKbAb (4:45:45 PM): 240 peak power comes at 5500rmp
MaStErKbAb (4:45:48 PM): rpm's
ed edd and edgar (4:46:02 PM): 5500 huh
ed edd and edgar (4:46:19 PM): i can make my 240 reach the 8
MaStErKbAb (4:46:33 PM): u got an auto?
ed edd and edgar (4:46:38 PM): yea
ed edd and edgar (4:46:48 PM): i got some stuff in the car already
ed edd and edgar (4:47:03 PM): racing chip n some other stuff
MaStErKbAb (4:47:29 PM): how much hp u got?
ed edd and edgar (4:47:45 PM): my guess is around 145-160
MaStErKbAb (4:47:58 PM): all u got is a chip?
ed edd and edgar (4:48:03 PM): and something else
ed edd and edgar (4:48:05 PM): dont kno wut tho
ed edd and edgar (4:48:10 PM): gotta ask my dad wut he put in it
ed edd and edgar (4:48:16 PM): cuz i raced another auto 240 just like mine
ed edd and edgar (4:48:21 PM): and i beat him by 3 carlengths
ed edd and edgar (4:48:31 PM): wasnt even flooring my car
ed edd and edgar (4:48:40 PM): id say i was 3/4 to a floor
MaStErKbAb (4:49:27 PM): ah 240 is slow ass car anyways (don't mind this comment  ) hehehehe :thumbup: 
MaStErKbAb (4:49:36 PM): thats why imma get a system instead
ed edd and edgar (4:49:36 PM): yeap
ed edd and edgar (4:49:44 PM): thats why i get new motor
ed edd and edgar (4:49:49 PM): i want ca18
ed edd and edgar (4:50:23 PM): my friend is putting supra motor in his 240
ed edd and edgar (4:50:30 PM): crazy shit
ed edd and edgar (4:50:35 PM): hes seriously gonna do it
MaStErKbAb (4:51:50 PM): he rich?
ed edd and edgar (4:52:00 PM): yea
ed edd and edgar (4:52:02 PM): very
MaStErKbAb (4:52:11 PM): its gonna take a lot of money
ed edd and edgar (4:52:15 PM): hes got it
ed edd and edgar (4:52:25 PM): trust me he rich
ed edd and edgar (4:52:34 PM): he project the 240
ed edd and edgar (4:52:41 PM): gonan make the magz
ed edd and edgar (4:52:43 PM): watch
ed edd and edgar (4:52:47 PM): give him a year and youll see it
MaStErKbAb (4:53:18 PM): u drift in ur 240 yet?
ed edd and edgar (4:53:22 PM): yea
ed edd and edgar (4:53:25 PM): pretty fun
ed edd and edgar (4:53:35 PM): but my gears keep upshifting
ed edd and edgar (4:53:41 PM): so i cant stay on a good drift
MaStErKbAb (4:54:38 PM): upshift when?
ed edd and edgar (4:54:49 PM): cuz i redline my car when i try to drift
ed edd and edgar (4:54:55 PM): i dont use first or second
ed edd and edgar (4:55:01 PM): just keep it in drive
MaStErKbAb (4:55:23 PM): can't u hit 8k though?
ed edd and edgar (4:55:33 PM): yea i can on first and second
ed edd and edgar (4:55:36 PM): but not on drive
ed edd and edgar (4:55:51 PM): drive shifts at the 4 1/2 with overdrive on
ed edd and edgar (4:55:57 PM): and 6 1/2 with it off
ed edd and edgar (4:56:10 PM): well im gonna go get some food
ed edd and edgar (4:56:11 PM): late


lol he wrecked his car, like a few weeks ago, had no lisence either. this is his profile on aim 


R I P
89' 240SX coupe...
u drifted like a dream :'(

damnit... dad got a ghetto ass civic. looks like no racing or drifting for me to do anymore > unless i get a ls motor for it




goals to achieve....

1. get better
2. get a new car
3. finish all my damn hw
4. stop using the grandma walker
5. get a pimp cane
6. get a pimp cape to go with the pimp cane
7. get a handicap sticker for vip parking


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

they don't IM me because i'm mean to them. and on the rare occassion that they still do, i'm still mean to them. lol. at least i wouldn't call it mean. i'm just blunt and tell them what's up. that's all.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Weird, no one ever IMs me (not like I want it though :loser: )


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dumb ass kids. i dont have im(not like anyone would ask me for advice anyway. i dont know shit)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm just glad that the kid drives a civic now... he deserves nothing better...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i should be a fortune teller. already some of my "visions" are being played out  ppl crashing 240's trying to drift and being stuck w/ hondas..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm glad no one IMs me. altho, it could be lots of fun. oh well.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

probably cuz u didn't post ur aim name on the NF like the rest of us


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> probably cuz u didn't post ur aim name on the NF like the rest of us


good call. but here's a PM that i just got and what i said back to him



slowdrifter240 said:


> hi i just picked up my 96 240 and i am looking for a spot to go through the firwall do you know of any spots?


did you read my profile? i have an S13, not an S14. how would i know of a hole in the firewall on an S14 when i dont even have one? wait a minute, do you even know the difference between an S13 and S14? probably not. damn noob. but to answer your question, take a drill to it, and then put a rubber gromet around where you drilled, and now you have a hole. problem solved.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol


----------



## SHiFt (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Vsp3c, am I one of those annoyin n00bs?:loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you're not too bad


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drifting? I just want to do wheelies in my 240


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Was i that Bad??? Sorry if I was!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol hot off the press:

NInja CEreal (4:14:38 PM): Hi. Are you there?
NInja CEreal (4:15:14 PM): I saw you on nissanforums.com
MaStErKbAb (4:15:15 PM): yes
NInja CEreal (4:15:21 PM): you own a 240sx?
MaStErKbAb (4:15:22 PM): wut up
MaStErKbAb (4:16:10 PM): yup
NInja CEreal (4:16:28 PM): you drift
NInja CEreal (4:16:30 PM): I wanna drift
NInja CEreal (4:16:31 PM): I do all the time
NInja CEreal (4:16:35 PM): in my 88 sentra
MaStErKbAb (4:16:43 PM): nope i don't drift
NInja CEreal (4:16:48 PM): ah man
MaStErKbAb (4:16:51 PM): the sentra drift good?
NInja CEreal (4:16:52 PM): at least you have mad power
NInja CEreal (4:16:58 PM): the sentra is a drift machine
NInja CEreal (4:17:02 PM): especially in the snow and sleet
MaStErKbAb (4:17:03 PM): nope i'm stock
MaStErKbAb (4:17:06 PM): no mad power here
NInja CEreal (4:17:14 PM): yeah but its still twin turbo rihgt?
MaStErKbAb (4:17:41 PM): duh man aren't they all?
MaStErKbAb (4:17:48 PM): iono
NInja CEreal (4:17:53 PM): huh,? my sentra isnt
NInja CEreal (4:17:57 PM): its still fast tho.
MaStErKbAb (4:18:01 PM): i can't get the car past 160 mph though
MaStErKbAb (4:18:02 PM): =/
NInja CEreal (4:18:14 PM): you probably need a wing
MaStErKbAb (4:18:15 PM): you sure
NInja CEreal (4:18:18 PM): I baught an aliminum one
MaStErKbAb (4:18:20 PM): i thought all nissans were twin turbo
NInja CEreal (4:18:22 PM): keeps the car on the ground
MaStErKbAb (4:18:23 PM): thats why i bought a 240
NInja CEreal (4:18:24 PM): nah man
NInja CEreal (4:18:35 PM): nah the sentra is single turbo NOS'ed from the factory
NInja CEreal (4:18:38 PM): prolly like 300 hp
NInja CEreal (4:18:54 PM): anyway to get above 160 mph you need like a wing to keep the car on the ground
MaStErKbAb (4:18:55 PM): oh thats it?
NInja CEreal (4:18:58 PM): otherwise you'll float
MaStErKbAb (4:19:08 PM): alright
NInja CEreal (4:19:10 PM): and you wont be able to get any traction above 160 or so.
MaStErKbAb (4:19:11 PM): i'll look into it
NInja CEreal (4:19:18 PM): aluminum wings are cheap
NInja CEreal (4:19:20 PM): and look real good to
MaStErKbAb (4:19:27 PM): wuts ur sn on nissan forums?
NInja CEreal (4:19:47 PM): *cpt*seawolf
NInja CEreal (4:19:49 PM): I'm a n00b
MaStErKbAb (4:19:59 PM): i got a factory wing
NInja CEreal (4:20:15 PM): its not designed to get that good of downforce...
NInja CEreal (4:20:21 PM): I would need another wing
NInja CEreal (4:20:30 PM): they sell wings that have 2 decks, you should look into that.
MaStErKbAb (4:20:46 PM): nah
MaStErKbAb (4:20:52 PM): i'm good
MaStErKbAb (4:21:05 PM): i'll just get my fat ass friends to sit in the back
NInja CEreal (4:21:11 PM): haha
NInja CEreal (4:21:14 PM): that works too I guess
MaStErKbAb (4:21:16 PM): so ur drifting any good?
NInja CEreal (4:21:23 PM): I like to think os
NInja CEreal (4:21:26 PM): I havent hit anything yet.
NInja CEreal (4:21:40 PM): but damn FWD is REAL hard to drift with, ya know.
NInja CEreal (4:21:42 PM): i
NInja CEreal (4:21:46 PM): always slip
MaStErKbAb (4:22:08 PM): i guess so
MaStErKbAb (4:22:13 PM): are u gonna enter into D1?
NInja CEreal (4:22:18 PM): D1?
NInja CEreal (4:22:22 PM): I dont know what that is...
NInja CEreal (4:22:25 PM): I just do it for fun
MaStErKbAb (4:22:33 PM): oh
MaStErKbAb (4:22:39 PM): u should buy a SR20DET
MaStErKbAb (4:22:45 PM): it will make ur car RWD
MaStErKbAb (4:22:47 PM): then u can drift
MaStErKbAb (4:22:53 PM): and be faster then like vipers and shit
MaStErKbAb (4:22:55 PM): its crazy
MaStErKbAb (4:23:09 PM): my friend put on of those into his ford taurus
MaStErKbAb (4:23:14 PM): that thing can hawl ass
MaStErKbAb (4:23:17 PM): and it drifts now
NInja CEreal (4:23:29 PM): really.
MaStErKbAb (4:23:38 PM): i shit you not
NInja CEreal (4:23:47 PM): I thought that you would need a different tranny, plus putting a DET into a ford is stupid.
NInja CEreal (4:23:53 PM): I dont think you'ld be able to beat vipers either
NInja CEreal (4:23:55 PM): but maybe.
MaStErKbAb (4:24:02 PM): naw man he beat one
MaStErKbAb (4:24:04 PM): he has it on tape
MaStErKbAb (4:24:30 PM): when u buy the motor set it comes with a differant tran
MaStErKbAb (4:24:32 PM): so ur good to go
NInja CEreal (4:24:50 PM): are you sure?
MaStErKbAb (4:25:06 PM): no prob man
MaStErKbAb (4:25:13 PM): they put Sr20 in all cars now a days
MaStErKbAb (4:25:25 PM): my dad was thinking about putting in his car
NInja CEreal (4:25:29 PM): really?
NInja CEreal (4:25:31 PM): why dont you get one.
NInja CEreal (4:25:40 PM): are you gonna get a bigger wing?
MaStErKbAb (4:25:43 PM): i don't race
MaStErKbAb (4:25:50 PM): i'll just cruise with my stock twin turbos
MaStErKbAb (4:25:55 PM): fast enough for me
MaStErKbAb (4:26:08 PM): imma go race some guy driving a S2000
MaStErKbAb (4:26:11 PM): i'll talk to ya later
NInja CEreal (4:26:13 PM): so the 240 has stock TT?
NInja CEreal (4:26:14 PM): ok later


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

haha what a fool


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! probably the best i've seen..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

haha... nice one drift... had him played from the beginning...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah wut can i say?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol yea that ones great :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hahahaah!!!!!the guy said sentras are single turbo'd and Nitroused up from the factory...wow, what a dream world...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

wow, just wow.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

that kid is TOO stupid..... that was nice though drift :cheers: 

hey maybe all i need is a wing!....my car is ALWAYs trying to just float off into the air! :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heheh too bad u guys don't kno who it was


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

OooO...do tell.


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

that's some pretty funny stuff....those kind of people are annoying...especially those kids that think they can impress you by just coming up to you and saying..."240 fastback" those kind of kids need to get smacked...its true..i already did it once...and it works... you need to smack some sense into them...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA!! Thats some funny stuff. If sentra's come turboed and with NOS from the factory, my ser should be twin turboed and AWD :thumbup: He didn't even know what you were talking about when you said D1... :loser: 

Ok guys I'm out... Going to go bang on some vipers with my SR20...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn vipers... when will they learn


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> picutre says 1000 words http://www.cardomain.com/id/vvv21
> 
> he thinks it's fast


I can't believe that tool has a higher rating than I do.

I guess I should get those blue headlights installed.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

MagnaDyne said:


> I can't believe that tool has a higher rating than I do.
> 
> I guess I should get those blue headlights installed.


 lol omg i kno 4 star overall and you got a 3.... :wtf: is that!?

i guess people don't appreciate the S15 SR in the S14


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol omg i kno 4 star overall and you got a 3.... :wtf: is that!?
> 
> i guess people don't appreciate the S15 SR in the S14



lol... yeah, well I'M at 4, so i'm fine... hehe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

oooh....i'm at 4 too. lucky me.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nismoper4mance: Hi, you dont know me but i saw from nissan forums that u have a 90 nissan 240sx
MaStErKbAb: yea
nismoper4mance: i do to
nismoper4mance: and i was wondering if u knew how to take out the governor
MaStErKbAb: yea
MaStErKbAb: you shove it up ur ass

these people need to stop iming me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys, we might have good news. maybe ricers won't be goin to the drift scene anymore since the movie "Torque" is coming out maybe they will all go out and Buy R1's and shit and die.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's still bad news for me kevin.. i'm a big fan of the R1's.. 

now r1-forum.com is gonna simply overwhelmed with squids..
"i want a r1. i can ride a bicycle."


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe, "i've never ridden a bike yet, my first will be an R1 when will i die?"


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hehehe, "i've never ridden a bike yet, my first will be an R1 when will i die?"



when they see the price tag, they will die


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

their parents will buy it for them.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> their parents will buy it for them.


yeah, if they want their kids to die they will. the parents will have to be as dumb as the kids to buy them an R1.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

like the parents who give their kids money to buy drugs?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> like the parents who give their kids money to buy drugs?


or just share their drugs with them rather than them having to go out and buy it cuz they know their kid is too damn lazy to do that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jordan said it first but just pretend that i said it :p said:


> alright, all of you. get the fuck out of my thread unless you're on the topic at the top.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that wasn't nice


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> that wasn't nice



who is ever nice on this forum?!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


>


suck it up little boy. you cant be as mean as i can. no one is going to listen to you. :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dammit!!! it's true!!! LMAO


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

TO GET BACK ON TOPIC!!!

holy dear god.. today, jan 9th, i replied to about 6 different threads all concerning s15 conversions and s13 swaps. WTF????!!!!!!!

WHEN DID WE GET SO MANY FRIGGIN 240 NOOBS AROUND HERE????? i blame d1gt.. 

i told you guys it was coming and now it's here..  i think a notice should pop up when you enter the 240sx section "do not waste bandwidth and check stickies and use the search before posting"


----------



## Minko (Jan 10, 2004)

> nah the sentra is single turbo NOS'ed from the factory


lol, confirming all my suspisions, to much Fast and Furious movies for the kiddies. :dumbass:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

that one movie has contributed so much to increasing stupidity about cars. we should destroy every copy


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

today i went out and blew the welds on my intake because im running too much NAWZZZZ then my entire passenger side floorboard fell off...then after i lost the car in which i just blew the engine i spun out cause i cant brake. oh yea and i totally forgot to mention how i completely missed the start. then magically my car runs perfect and im driving like a professional road racer only to have it shot at my asian gangsters on streetbikes....rightttttttt.....oh and my new car is a brand new R34 skyline gtr that i picked up from some little mexican auto shop.

my friend said that all the cars from fast and furious(#1 i believe) were road tested.the fastest one was in like mid to high 13's i think...."10 second car" my ass!

those 2 movies CREATED the massive amounts of ricers we have today.i admit i liked to gawk at the cars (hey, a skyline is a skyline.ive never seen one in real life before!)but they should be banned.


----------



## Minko (Jan 10, 2004)

That floorboard stunt was by far the stupidest ever. 

Another thing that pisses me off with newbs, they allways seen to want a Sr20det N/A. They swear a non-turbo det is what they need. :crazy:


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

Minko said:


> That floorboard stunt was by far the stupidest ever.
> 
> Another thing that pisses me off with newbs, they allways seen to want a Sr20det N/A. They swear a non-turbo det is what they need. :crazy:


 I think a thread should be started... "Why Drifting is Rice"


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

Why would I want to go around corners slower?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cuz you can kill people if u take turns at high speeds and don't see anyone...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Minko said:


> That floorboard stunt was by far the stupidest ever.
> 
> Another thing that pisses me off with newbs, they allways seen to want a Sr20det N/A. They swear a non-turbo det is what they need. :crazy:


r u a noob too?? there are no such thing as a N/A sr20det..
sr = engine series
20 = displacement
d = dual over headcam
e = electronic fuel injection
t = *TURBO*

sr20det is already turboed.. what you mean to say is "why do newbs want a sr20de and then slap a turbo charger on it??"


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> lol... yeah, well I'M at 4, so i'm fine... hehe


woot! I just checked my old ass account on cardomain. I'm chillin at an overall 4. 5 for performance upgrade woot to bad I don't own it anymore.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/opium3

BTW, my N/A DET will own you!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

see guys, he gots a black intercooler.... just like i always talk about  

sleeper style


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Vodka got the same intercooler.... ol blacky never let me down. But now I got starion not so sleeper IC.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

specv tuner'n said:


> Why would I want to go around corners slower?


A sane reply to the drifter debate.....optimise your cars performance for down low grunt, lots of grip, very good brakes, and you don't NEED to drift.....then have some 16-20 year old telling you that his "drifting" will make him corner better then you in your car.....*sigh*

Anyway is drifting was the best thing, why don't F1 cars drift every corner? bah


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that'd be kinda cool


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> that'd be kinda cool


it would...heheh look like a jap import race down here......watching all the wankers drift and run into each other, and then fights break out coz, "you hit me so you should pay" bah


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

F1 guys can't drift thats why 
its a a skille dart only the japanese are trained for then we got those "last samurai" white boys we try


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> F1 guys can't drift thats why
> its a a skille dart only the japanese are trained for then we got those "last samurai" white boys we try


...or at the risk of getting banned from this forum, they can't win races the normal way, so they have to drive in such a manner, that only they are good at....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

F1 guys couldn't drift if they wanted. they use slicks, like hondas...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well i'm glad to see my 240 boys are still insulting the rice of today...

I've been extremely busy with all kinds of things the past month-ish. Playing with two different SR's was on the agenda list during these busy times . One was RWD S14 (I posted about it awhile back in the S14 section) and another was an Avenir FWD version with a ball bearing T25 (drool) in a 200SX. Drove that low 13 sec car for a week and boy was it fun! hehe

Anyways, if there are any problems that come up, feel free to report a post, email me, or hit me up on aim (unless i'm on my phone).

Your recently absent mod.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> well i'm glad to see my 240 boys are still insulting the rice of today...


what did you expect? half of the threads are yelling at dricers or noobs


----------

